# Poop Pack



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

I put together a few of these. I'm not sure if I thought they were a good idea or I just wanted an excuse to play with the vacuum sealer. I like the idea of 'one stop shop' kits that contain everything you need.

I keep one in each vehicle and rest are stored with our regular preps. A stripped down version would be handy for a 72hr bag. 

They're about the size of an MRE and contain *just about everything a small group would need if they're stuck in a shelter or a campsite for a few days. 






front (the backside of the inventory sheet has a bunch of comic strips printed on it)







back







*they don't contain enough TP for more than few people for a day or two but they can be augmented with vacuum packed rolls of TP. I'm not a huge fan of TP tablets. They have their place but I think travel packs of hand wipes or vac sealed TP are much more efficient when it comes to "size and weight per wipe".


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

NMPRN said:


> "size and weight per wipe"


There's a phrase I never knew I never wanted to consider until right now...
🤢


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> There's a phrase I never knew I never wanted to consider until right now...


I couldn't think of a better way to phrase it lol

...sometimes one little piece of a paper just ain't gonna cut it


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

NMPRN said:


> I couldn't think of a better way to phrase it lol
> 
> ...sometimes one little piece of a paper just ain't gonna cut it


You mean you don't know how to wipe with just one square of paper?


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You mean you don't know how to wipe with just one square of paper?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

NMPRN said:


> View attachment 115166


I'll take that as a 'Yes'.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Take it any way you want. You're just a sad little troll so I really couldn't care less.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

And I don't care you are a humorless soul.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Thats a right clever Idea !


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

NMPRN, I like your idea, the gears are always turning! I have done some neat things with a seal a meal. More like kind'a one person survival comfort packs.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I think you should make like maybe a batch of them and give them out at Christmas next year to your friends.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Annie said:


> I think you should make like maybe a batch of them and give them out at Christmas next year to your friends.


I think most of my friends would think they were great Christmas gifts, ...but most of my friends are a little nutty.


----------

